# chemical equations = common names



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I am having trouble with understanding chemical equations. I under stand that NaHCO3 is sodium bicarbonate, and because it is listed in the fertilator I also know that this is baking soda. Are there common names like this for KNO3, KH2PO4, and K2SO4, or can these only be found as chemical compounds.

Is there a chemistry book someone could recommend? I use to enjoy chemistry but math has kind of pushed it out of my mind. I am now gaining a renewed interest in chemistry.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Common chemical names are easy to find on the internet, if they exist. Just copy and paste the formula into a google search and you'll get a bluzillion hits. If you want to know common names in order to discuss chemistry you're better off using the chemical industry name for the compounds.

The IUPAC, International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry, convention for naming inorganic compounds is simply to use the elemental name and number of atoms in the compound starting from left to right. If there are common molecular compounds within the compound, such as Bicarbonate, Phosphate, or Sulfate, those are used.

http://www.iupac.org/dhtml_home.html

KH2PO4 would be Potassium Dihydrogen Phosphate, not Potassium Dihydrogen Phosphorous Tetraoxygen.

In common use terms if there are multiples of the same element attached to one other molecule the multiple is dropped.

K2SO4 would be Dipotassium Sulfate according to the IUPAC nomenclature conventions, but Potassium Sulfate is what it is commonly called.

If you want to get into organic molecules you're on your own.  Those are a bear to name and are why you see such huge names for things in your shampoo.

Interesting site I found when looking up KNO3-
http://www.vro.be/research/propellants/kno3/simulation_kno3_sugar_page6.html

I hope this has helped some,
Phil


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks Phil, Thats an excellent break-down. however, I am looking for more common names like Epsom salt (what is that) that I have seen people suggest. Or, fleet enema. It seems these names are used with no reference to their chemical makeup. I was hoping for something more along these lines. I do however understand that such names may not exist for KNO3 and such.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Common names are more confusing than helpful and, really, are not worth learning except if you are looking for the product in a garden store. Potassium chloride is muriate of potash; K2SO4 is potash of sulfur; Nitre is KNO3, Saltpeter is NaNO3, Epsom salts is MgSO4, etc. Some products, such as stumplifter, are useful because they are sources of nutrients. Stumplifter contains KNO3, and fleet enema is a source of KH2PO4---a rather expensive source.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

This may be helpful from an excellent prior post:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3105&highlight=acronyms

André


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Common names are more confusing than helpful and, really, are not worth learning except if you are looking for the product in a garden store.


Frozenoak,

Paul's 100% right. It's the same thing with learning the latin name for plants v. common/trade names, or learning to read music v. tablature for guitar. Take the extra 10 minutes to learn the scientific conventions and you'll never have to worry about mis-communication or having to look something up when there are no common names. It takes just as long to memorize the common names as it does the scientific conventions but that time will give you higher returns in terms of ability to communicate with people.

Regards,
Phil


----------

